# Pea protein: a fine way to build up muscle



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2015)

If you do resistance training, then protein shakes made from pea protein work just as well as shakes made from whey protein. Researchers at the French research institute Inserm reached this conclusion in the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition. Study The researchers got over 150 men aged between 18-35 to do resistance

*Read More...*


----------

